# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Поклонники

## Assol

Поклонники-как пыль,не успеешь убрать -сразу накапливаются новые!!!:JC_hulahoop-girl:

----------


## Irina

Значит нужно почаще делать генеральную уборку, а то может нечаянно аллергия развиться.

----------


## Assol

Генералим каждый день,аллергия остаётся!

----------


## Irina

С аллергией нужно бороться  - отключить телефоны, сменить на время место обитания, короче исчезнуть, не забыв при этом про марлевую повязку на лицо, ну или паранджу на крайний случай

----------


## Assol

НЕ помагает!А вот с паранджой-достать трудно!

----------


## Irina

Я иногда серой мышью прикидываюсь - джинсы, балетки, хвостики, очки на пол лица.  Помогает избавиться от назойливого внимания и разглядывания.

----------


## Assol

И любители мышек тоже есть! правда возраст в основном не подходящий

----------


## Irina

Лучше пусть их будет много, чем совсем без них

----------


## BiZ111

Какие примитивные мечты у людей

----------


## Irina

> Какие примитивные мечты у людей


Почему же мечты?  Это реальность))

----------

